# Official Fishing Contest Rule Thread



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rules:
#1: 20 fish per day
#2: Pictures of fish must be posted in Official Picture thread.
#3: Picture must contain you, fishing pole, and the fish of course.
#4: Bowfishing will be allowed.

Scoring System:
Panfish: 2 points each
Bass, Salmon/Trout: 5 points each
Carp, Pike, Muskie, Cats/Walleye: 10 points each
Other: Will be scored by me

Thanks for joining. Good luck to everyone.

Jake

We will start accepting fish May 15th.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

pics for every fish?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

What about catfish and walleye?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> pics for every fish?


We've gotta do that cuz the pewople who fish resevoirs can't keep them.

Jake


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i guess, i don't feel like getting pics of everything... salmon and halibut aint an issue since i keep those and i can get pics, but i'm not gonna get pics of each individual fish i catch in mn


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

i fish by myself and its hard to get a pic of me the fish and my pole


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

N7709K said:


> i guess, i don't feel like getting pics of everything... salmon and halibut aint an issue since i keep those and i can get pics, but i'm not gonna get pics of each individual fish i catch in mn


Do keep quite a few because if you do you can just get a pic of all of the group.

Jake


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

When does this begin


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> What about catfish and walleye?


You changed it I see.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

bow hunter11 said:


> When does this begin


May 15th.

Jake


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

What about bullheads? Do they count as catfish?

and do turtles count?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

need-a-bow said:


> What about bullheads? Do they count as catfish?
> 
> and do turtles count?


Yes. I'm counting bullhead as cats. And if you catch a turtle you'll get ten points. I don't screw with turtles anymore I caught an Alligator Snapper and it bit and I had to get 15 stitches.

Jake


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I use bullheads for bait.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea i catch pike like 50 a day im not going to take a pic of each one? it would be one page of my fish?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

well, good thing you can only post 20.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

wolfeman said:


> yea i catch pike like 50 a day im not going to take a pic of each one? it would be one page of my fish?


Well for one you can only post 20 a day. I can change the limit if that's what you would like?

Jake


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

dont change the limit.


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Im in.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> dont change the limit.


I'm not going to I was just proving a point.

Jake


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

yea i will just have to put them on a stringer or something then let them go


----------

